# Baked Potato Toppings/Seasonings



## debodun (Apr 27, 2016)

What do you like on your baked potato?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 27, 2016)

Butter *NO MARGARINE !  YUCK* sour cream and chives + salt & pepper.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 27, 2016)

Ranch dressing! :glittered:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2016)

Butter, salt/pepper and herbs on mine.


----------



## oldman (Apr 29, 2016)

I use nothing on my potato. Just peel it, take my fork and mash it then dig in.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 29, 2016)

If it's for a snack, then I like prawns & chilli mayo.  If its an accompanyment - then sour cream & chives.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2016)

Cottage cheese, herbs. Sometimes, Parmesan, salsa.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2016)

Mostly just butter and a bit of salt and sometimes maybe a drop of ketchup.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2016)

Cookie, have you tried French's ketchup?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2016)

Mostly I get Heinz or President's Choice ketchup. Never seen French's here in TO.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2016)

French's is new. I buy it because it uses Canadian tomatoes.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2016)

Sounds good and worth a try --- by the way, here's a page from our local rag rating them.

https://nowtoronto.com/lifestyle/ecoholic/heinz-versus-frenchs-versus-PC-ketchup-king/


----------



## Raven (Apr 29, 2016)

I like sour cream and chives on my baked potato.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2016)

butter, salt and pepper


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2016)

Butter, salt, sour cream, onions, cheese, bacon and the kitchen sink.  LOL


----------



## jnos (Apr 29, 2016)

butter, salt/pepper, broccoli and cheese


----------

